# Japan tragedy before and after



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Here is a site of pictures that shows the tragedy in before and after. 
ABC News - Japan Earthquake: before and after

This is unbelievable, I am in awe of the destructive power of this event.

If you wish to give here is an article and information via the Red Cross...I know they are trustworthy and have seen the Red Cross in action...no one does it better.

American Red Cross Responding to Japan Earthquake and Pacific Tsunami


----------



## HALLSHAY (Nov 30, 2008)

Wow, those are incredible!!!!


----------

